# prepainted foam latex masks???



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Can anyone recomend a a good site to get prepainted foam latex masks from that are affordable?


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

What is affordable to some might not be to others.
Could you give us an idea on the price range you were looking to spend? $10 $25 $50 $100 more? 
Also, was there a particular style you wanted (demon, clown, zombie, etc.)
The more info you can give the better the results (I hope). Thanks.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

horrorman said:


> What is affordable to some might not be to others.
> Could you give us an idea on the price range you were looking to spend? $10 $25 $50 $100 more?
> Also, was there a particular style you wanted (demon, clown, zombie, etc.)
> The more info you can give the better the results (I hope). Thanks.


$50 to $100 would be considered affordable, I know and understand that you get what you pay for. I do a graveyard theme every year so I am looking for a Skull mask so I can do a grimreaper, the reason I want Foam Latex is so it will move with my face and look natural.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some websites to try, maybe they have something you like.
www.screamlinestudios.com
www.creaturecorps.net
www.1313fxfrightzone.com
www.zagonestudios.com (sock mask skulls with moving jaw, very comfortable)

Silicone masks move the best but they are a lot more money ($400-$600). I can recommend some if you are interested.

Let me know if you still need help.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, if you want to use foam prosthetics I can give you some info on that. Just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Horrorman


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

You are welcome and I hope you find the perfect mask for your costume!


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have found a few that I like but would also like to look at some prepainted foam prosthetics, can you reccomend anywhere for that?


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Try www.boneyard fx.com or www.mostlydead.com. Also www.fablesstudios.com has some good stuff but might not be what you are after.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you, unfortunatly most of the prosthetics are not painted, I am not talanted enough to paint them so I think I am going to go with one of the sock masks from www.screamlinestudios.com


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I think you will be happy with Screamline.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

If you saw an unpainted prosthetic that you really liked check with them. Some will paint them for you for a little extra on the price.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

horrorman said:


> If you saw an unpainted prosthetic that you really liked check with them. Some will paint them for you for a little extra on the price.


Thanks, that was something I though about and will look into.


----------

